# Bait size for cold water fish?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

That bait size do you like to use in the cold water period? I have been using a 1/4 to 5/8 jig with a 3 to 4 in grub tipped with a minnow/ small shinner. should I go bigger or smaller? what size blade bait do ya use. I don't have any of these but I am hearing more and more just how deadly they can be.


----------

